# Haydn - Symphony No. 35



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

How do you rate this piece?


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

A good symphony. I much prefer modern instruments performances, though.


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> A good symphony. I much prefer modern instruments performances, though.


Can you find an example in youtube?


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

HansZimmer said:


> Can you find an example in youtube?







The much-touted Dorati is also on YouTube but I'm not a fan of the harpsichord continuo he uses. In fact, that harpsichord pretty much ruins that set for me.


----------



## MusicInTheAir (Apr 21, 2007)

This was one of the first Haydn symphonies I was aware of (believe it or not). Among my first recordings when I was 10/11 years old, was the Nonesuch recording of the symphonies 35, 43 & 80 with the Little Orchestra of London/Leslie Jones. I didn't rate it as excellent (on the level of numbers 45 and 102 for instance), but it is very good.


----------

